# Remove IE Icon from Desktop



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

Hello,

If you don't want your desktop cluttered with more icons than you need, see below:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Remove IE icon from the Desktop

Windows 2000 ships with Internet Explorer 5.0, and by default, will place an IE icon on the Desktop. But since there is also an icon for IE in the QuickLaunch toolbar, as well as in the Start Menu, you may find the one on the Desktop as unnecessary clutter. Removing it is simple. Open IE, and choose Internet Options from the Tools menu. Click the Advanced tab, and look for the last item under the category Browsing. Clear the checkbox next to "Show Internet Explorer on the Desktop," then click OK (or Apply, then OK).

Penny


----------



## codexaenir (Aug 27, 2002)

might as well go to it and delete it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

Hello,

 

You can always put it back if you want to.

Bye,
Penny.


----------

